# yikes! no one is immune from the recession



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We just got news yesterday that we all have to take a one week unpaid furlough. And that on our 403b (nonprofit 401k) matching is going to stop til the end of the fiscal year. If this saves jobs-- I am happy to do my part (as long as I get to keep my job) But you gotta think this is only a stop gap. the company DH works is making less profits so his bonuses are less and all his clients want more for less money... (good news...we actually got money back on our taxes this year) 

These are scary times...and here I am worrying about which raw food to get for my boys...

If it feels good to share your stories or worries--- We can virtually support each other. If you prefer to keep it private I totally understand.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Missy, 
Sorry to hear...Yes, please be thankful that you do have your job and are able to keep it. It's much harder to not have anything at all and sounds like your organization is doing its best to stay afloat so that shows their commitment to you. 

I was laid off from a financial institution the day after the presidential inauguration. As a Recruiter, I felt that the business I supported was doing well and that I was "safe," especially because we were increasing our staffing levels. Well, that morning, I got this nagging feeling. Call it premonition or just a series of events that caused me to really think about, but I just knew that it was happening and there was nothing I could do to prevent it. I was fortunate to have gotten separation pay and it has helped. 

Now I am looking to go into teaching or education and I feel optimistic about making a career change. Its exciting in a way... I do have my bad days where things just look grim, but then I just think about how fortunate I still am and consider that I at least don't have a family to feed, that I have a home to live in and that my husband is still employed. 
I am thankful to have Mimi and that I got her when I did because at least I am not going crazy lady here and talking to myself. My activities during the day revolve around walks and playtime. (oh and networking so I can land a job). 

It is difficult and I suggest to those of you who are in this situation to reach out to your contacts and let them know that you are now in the market and looking for employment. You might find out someone is looking for a person like you... 
Everyone else, please make a budget and set provisions aside. This is important now more than ever so that you too can be prepared just in case. Get your resume prepared with your accomplishments and make yourself noticeable at work. 

I heard on the radio this morning that we may be at the very bottom of this but before we can climb up, we will be down for a while...

If anyone needs a resume review, I'd be happy to help. Just email me.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Missy--I am sorry for you and others who have had job cuts or losses.

My husband has been laid off. So far my job seems secure.

I feel lucky that my 2 working children have been able to keep their jobs. They are both in finance and one is on Wall Street. I think it is because they are young, work hard and work cheap.


I think the good side of all this for me is I am thankful for the smaller things in my life and happy to spend my time walking my dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes, that is just it...I KNOW i am one of the lucky ones so far. But if it is hitting me I know there are a lot of worried people out there. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry for the bad news Missy. Hopefully it's a one time thing..
My DH works in the medical field and since he's in management and can basically run the office on his own if needed his job is fairly secure...we did hear last week that all pay increases have been put on hold for the forseable future and so no raises will be coming his way...bummer.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- we are in SC with one of the highest unemployment rates. My husband school was the first to do mandatory furlough back in January and now they are asking for voluntary furloughs in addition. Since it is state school, there were all kinds of budget cuts and they still continue. Pretty scary when it hits academia so hard as well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, look on the bright side. You still have a job. I heard that they are optimistic with jobless #'s and they hope they see it continue. They said we are by no means out of the woods, but if jobless rate was at 400,000 and next week it is at 300,000, that is a very good sign we are on our way to a recovery. I bet the people out of work (like my son) wouldn't agree.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I feel bad complaining about our situation as it's not anywhere near as bad as the vast majority of people, so I won't. Just wanted to give a hug to everyone going through this tough time right now. I think it will take at least another year or two, but it will get better. It always does.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am sorry Missy, but I do believe before the end of this recession most households will be effected one way or another.

As a business owner I can tell you it has been one thing after another; first we lost financing for our customers when buying our product, then we lost the flooring (financing) for our product when we buy it, then one of our biggest vendors filed bankruptcy. Our credit lines were cut back. I can tell you things are really shaking up there in those big corporations which does affect us all.

We have managed to avoid the bullets so far, but it is scary now a day’s being a business owner. On the upside we have a lot more qualified people applying for employment. We also live were the economy is fairly stable and sales have still been ok.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Missy. I hope things don't get any worse. This is the worst I have seen it around here before. We have several friends where one spouse has lost his/her job and a few in which both the husband and wife are unemployed. My husband's company also announced they will stop matching 401k funds as well. My brother is trying to get a consulting thing going as he can see the writing on the wall. Sometimes I'm optimistic about things recovering, and sometimes I'm not.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina said:


> I feel bad complaining about our situation as it's not anywhere near as bad as the vast majority of people, so I won't. Just wanted to give a hug to everyone going through this tough time right now. I think it will take at least another year or two, but it will get better. It always does.


this is kind of how I feel too Lina. But even if you are marginally effected-- it is adding a lot of stress to life... Again, I know, me and DH are the lucky ones that is why I feel so bad for others... it stinks, it's scary and even if it is not actually effecting your job yet...it is effecting us all. So, I am not looking for sympathy, just thought we could "act like a female dog" and bitch a little. (and then ask for belly rubs)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Being in Canada, we are not as hurting as badly as the USA, but still things suck here. My wife and I can also not complain, as everything is good..(for now..)
I wonder how long it will take the US economy to recover? With 1 out of every 10 people unemployed, things are not looking to good yet...(although it is a lagging indicator)

Ryan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sorry that's happening Missy. :hug:
We are up in the air as well and it's not a great feeling.
The one field here in town that's thriving is the dog grooming business. A groomer I know is working 2 jobs and long hours to keep up with all the dogs being brought in. Some even raised their prices just because they can and also because they're worn out.
My daughter is in the health care field and the state cut back money for care and her hours are being cut in half. What happened to promise in the debates that we'd get the same health care as Congress? Has their health care been cut back also?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm sorry for those who are suffering too. DH has been fortunate as he has a job but has had to lay off some people and expected raises/bonuses aren't happening. NOT complaining as we're much better off than many others right now. We are cutting back on lots of things and explaining to the kids why we're doing it, trying to use it as a learning experience.

My ex closed his business a few years ago, very long story there, and hasn't paid support or any other payments since November. We go to court with him next month and I'm praying he's forced to pay what's owed. We're definitely feeling the pinch from that...raising 3 kids is $$$$$!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

This is probably a silly question, but I am wondering breeders, if this translates into fewer
people inquiring about your pups? Have you seen a drop in interest? I know I've heard stories about many dogs being dropped off at shelters because the owners couldn't afford them anymore. I know this doesn't really tie in to someone who wants a havanese, but I still wonder if people are holding back now. 

I rarely get into anything political here, but I wanted to add how it miffs me to know that congress gave thmselves another raise in the midst of all this mess.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------

